# Dub Klub Sunday Show (DE13 8ET) 26th August 2012



## Jaywoo (May 1, 2012)




----------



## Jaywoo (May 1, 2012)

We also have kids entertainment, Face painting (for kids or adults) Food and refreshments and Local detailing supplier Shop'N'Shine in attendance, 

Plus Prize draw and free show and shine.


----------

